# St Peter's Mortuary, Jan 2017



## urbexdevil (Jan 6, 2017)

Visiting this site once before but with a lack of camera equipment, the opportunity arrose to visit again on the off chance so took the camera along with me.

Unfortunately, not only has this location been done to death by other explorers, but it would now seam anything worth seeing has been well and truely trashed.

On the upside it was a good opportunity to crack out one of my other camera lenses for a change too.

Onto the history and some pictures anyway…

St. Peter’s Hospital was initially built to house the casualties of the Second World War. The mortuary was built in the 1940s, but after much redevelopment it was decided that the site was too small to cope with the increase of bodies. So, in April 2009 the mortuary closed and moved to the new building which is now central to the main hospital.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 6, 2017)

Bloody hell this place is screwed now! Nice shots none the less!


----------



## SS_EXplorer (Jan 6, 2017)

Shame it was trashed!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 7, 2017)

looks a bit trashed these days, but your photos are very good. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 7, 2017)

More graffiti since I was last there. Nice to see it again, every time I see pics I can smell that horrible stench. At least the power was cut second time I went. Can't remember who did that. The buzzing wasn't as bad as the smell though. Glad To see it's open again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 8, 2017)

Never managed a mortuary yet it's still on my to do list. 
Excellent pics I really like that.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 8, 2017)

This place is a mess  Still some nice pics tho


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 8, 2017)

Good to see its still there but I thought it was trashed when I went but now its properly F***** some nice shots though


----------

